# Space marine pen drawn



## c013 (Apr 28, 2008)

I've enjoyed painting and playing, but never really tried an actual detailed drawing. It's a work in progress. Jw what you guys think??


----------



## brother snarf (Dec 19, 2010)

not bad, nice work with the power fist


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

It's very cool, but i can see some missing symmetry here. One leg is bigger than the other, one pauldron too small and the right arm elbow joint looks a bit weird. But otherwise, i really like it. Did you just draw one of your sternguard miniatures?


----------



## c013 (Apr 28, 2008)

well the right leg is supposed to be bigger because it's actually closer to the viewer, i just didnt have enough space to have him stepping on a body or a rock, still u could b right it may be a little too big... i did it in pen, so i didnt have much chance to go back and redo it 

and yes the mini is from my imperiAL fist army that i never got around to finishing painting


----------

